# new - feral colony help needed



## phylmike34 (Dec 10, 2014)

My name is Phyllis and i am trying to get some help with a feral cat colony that I have been taking of for over 8 years and only now am getting a citation threat if I keep feeding them,i need help from anyone and am running to dead ends everywhere,I love cats and have several so i cannot take anymore in my house,


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Phyllis!
We've got a lot of Rescuers here as well as TNR's...
Hope they can offer some suggestions and ideas for you!
Sharon


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Are there any feral cat rescues or organizations in the area that can give you some insight on he whole situation? Not sure where you are from, but I have found a feral cat welfare organization for the general area I am in. Maybe that can an option in getting some local help.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Outdoor Cats : The Humane Society of the United States

Contact HSUS Humane Society of United States they can check if there are laws that ban u from feeding and they can offer to help. There is a contact us on their page.
I emailed them when my neighbor was having a fuss with me feeding the ferals.


----------

